# Swedish Flower Hen Chicks



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2014)

Our new baby chicks!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 13, 2014)

Hadn't heard of them before.  Cute.  Course, they'd look even better crispy brown in a few months.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Hadn't heard of them before.  Cute.  Course, they'd look even better crispy brown in a few months.
> 
> Hoss



No No: Not frying these up! 

They have only been in the US since 2010 & before they were brought here there were only a few left in existence. So they are still kinda a rare breed. Their feathers will look like they have white flowers on them when they get older.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 13, 2014)

Be sure to post some photos when they get all their feathers since it sounds like we won't be seeing them without them.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Be sure to post some photos when they get all their feathers since it sounds like we won't be seeing them without them.
> 
> Hoss





I will. These we are keeping. We've built another coop just for them.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No: Not frying these up!
> 
> They have only been in the US since 2010 & before they were brought here there were only a few left in existence. So they are still kinda a rare breed. Their feathers will look like they have white flowers on them when they get older.





I like Rare Breed!  


Pretty chix and pix!  Can't wait to see what they look like grown up.


----------



## carver (Mar 13, 2014)

When I hear "Rare" I picture a Breeding program in the works. I can see it now......... CRICKETT'S Rare CHICKENS


----------



## GAGE (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like you got a really good hatch rate for SFH eggs, which is the only negative that I have read about this breed. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2014)

GAGE said:


> Looks like you got a really good hatch rate for SFH eggs, which is the only negative that I have read about this breed. Looking forward to more pics.



We set 24 & had 10 make it. I had to help 2 of them that had gotten shrink wrapped. Both of them seemed fine at first but one didn't make it. They both were fully developed so I'm not sure what happened to it. 

Also there is an Easter Egger in that pic but it's hiding. We set 5 of those & only had 1 hatch out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2014)

Chicken nuggets!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Chicken nuggets!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2014)

carver said:


> When I hear "Rare" I picture a Breeding program in the works. I can see it now......... CRICKETT'S Rare CHICKENS


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 16, 2014)

Cute chicks!


----------



## quinn (Mar 16, 2014)

cool crickett!looking forward to see them growing!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2014)

BuckMKII said:


> Cute chicks!





quinn said:


> cool crickett!looking forward to see them growing!



Thanks y'all! They are growing fast! They are a week old & starting to get their wing feathers now!


----------

